# Bilder PopUp per "window.open" funktioniert nicht im IE



## Neo2400 (21. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute, auch wenn es dieses Thema wohl schon einige Male gab, hab ich hier ein ganz spezielles Problem.
Der Internet Explorer streikt!

Ich wollte ein Bild Popup in einem neuen Fenster verwirklichen, und die einzige Methode, die ich bisher fand, war mittels JavaScript.

Hier der Code aus dem Header Bereich:


```
<script language="JavaScript">
var imglink; var width; var height;

function enlargeimage(imglink,width,height)
{
new_window = window.open(imglink,\'Bild im Grossformat\',\'width=\'+width+\',height=\'+height+\',location=no,status=no,scrollbars=yes\');
}
</script>
```

Das ganze script ist in einer PHP echo Funktion eingebettet, daher sind alle '  auskommentiert mit dem Schrägstrich ( \' )


Im Firefox funktioniert es, im Internet Explorer jedoch nicht!
Zudem hätte ich noch gerne einen "Rahmen" von 20px, also so eine Toleranz, das das Bild auch wirklich groß angezeigt wird und keine Scrollbars entstehen.
Habe ich versucht mit 


```
width = width + 50;
height = height + 50;
```

funktionierte aber nicht, da das PopUp Fenster dann aufeinmal ganz groß ist!

Gibt es denn nicht eine bessere Alternative als JavaScript, oder eine Möglichkeit, dies auch für den Internet Explorer zu verwirklichen?

MFG Neo


----------



## chainy (21. Februar 2008)

Kein Wunder das es nicht funktioniert...


```
window.open(url, name, parameters);
```

parameters muss folgende syntax aufweisen: 
	
	
	



```
"width=200,height=300"
```
und nimm die backslashes weg...


----------



## Neo2400 (21. Februar 2008)

Na das hilft mir net grad weiter.

Ich habe sowohl _url _(imglink),
sowie _name _(Bild im Grossformat)
als auch die _parameter _(Angaben zur Höhe und Breite) übergeben!

Gut hier nochmal ohne die verwirrenden Backslashes:


```
<script language="JavaScript">
var imglink; var width; var height;

function enlargeimage(imglink,width,height)
{
new_window = window.open(imglink,'Titel','width='+width+',height='+height+',location=no,status=no,scrollbars=yes');
}
</script>
```


----------



## chainy (21. Februar 2008)

Und was ist das Problem? Was bekommst Du denn angezeigt? Hast Du ggf. einen Popup Blocker an? usw....


```
<script language="JavaScript">
var imglink; var width; var height; // unnötig

function enlargeimage(imglink,width,height)
{
new_window = window.open(imglink,'Titel','width='+width+',height='+height+',location=no,status=no,scrollbars=yes');
}
</script>
```


----------



## Neo2400 (18. März 2008)

Leider keine aussagekräftige Fehlermeldungen!
Im IE ist links unten nur dieses gelbe Ausrufungszeichen, und er meldet: "Fehler auf der Seite"

Muss das Problem irgendwie lösen, nur wie?


----------



## Maik (18. Februar 2009)

NeoOfFuture hat gesagt.:


> Der Internet Explorer streikt!
> 
> Ich wollte ein Bild Popup in einem neuen Fenster verwirklichen, und die einzige Methode, die ich bisher fand, war mittels JavaScript.
> 
> ...


Hi,

das Thema ist zwar schon ein Jahr alt, aber noch immer nicht gelöst, also wollen wir das mal ändern 

Der Knackpunkt in obigem Script ist der zweite Parameter für den Fensternamen, der lediglich aus  Buchstaben, Ziffern, sowie dem Unterstrich bestehen, aber keine Leerzeichen enthalten darf.

mfg Maik


----------

